# Need some help what type of bumper would look good any ideas please comment below if u have a picture of a bumper even better and were to buy it from.



## 2Dope4U (Aug 28, 2015)

Audi 2000 A6 4.2l Quattro









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## murph503 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Front Bumper*

2003 RS6 Front bumper with Cupra R lip is a good option imo


----------

